# Surf rod reel combo



## kellerqx (Oct 4, 2009)

Going to vacation at gulf shore/orange beach in March, not sure if I can take my kayak yet. If not I will need to be setup for some surf fishing. Can someone suggest a entry level combo for surf fishing....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Battle-II-Surf-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combo/product/1407311752/


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Any 6-8k reel with a 9+ ft rod


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When you get in town, come talk to me at our store (Sam's, Canal Rd Orange Beach). I'll let you know where, when and how and can sell you an entry level surf setup thatll still be decent quality.


----------



## jtluongo (Jan 20, 2015)

ChileRelleno said:


> http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Battle-II-Surf-Rod-and-Reel-Spinning-Combo/product/1407311752/


What he said!


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

It depends on what you are chasing. We chase bull reds and use 12' Ugly Stiks with 5000 and 6000 Shimano spheros reels spooled up with 40 lb Power Pro. Great casting distance and enough line strength and drag to reliably land big bull reds and the occasional shark.

Smaller stuff is fine if you're just playing with pompano, whiting, and specks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm so down there a week every summer and use penn sargus and cabelas salt striker both filled with braid. I use them both for freshwater fish in Arkansas year round.


----------

